# Working visa for spouse



## son2785 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am an expat working for a multinational company, I am currently living in New Zealand, my next assignment will be in Manila, Philippines starting from February 2022. I am excited about moving to a new place and taking a new job. However my wife is a bit concerned about her new life in Manila. Apart from security and pollution issues, she is concerned about the possibility for her to find a good job in Manila. From my research, my wife will be given a dependent visa and with this type of visa she will not be able to work in the Philippines. From you guys' experience, is this difficult for a spouse to find a job and get a working visa in the Philippines, any good advices? My wife has more than 10 years experience in banking in Singapore, Vietnam and New Zealand (most of the time in the management role). Thanks a lot in advice for your feedback.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Is she filipina?


----------



## son2785 (Dec 1, 2021)

lefties43332 said:


> Is she filipina?


No, she is not


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I doubt very much she will get a job unless with a foreign company and they pay the cost etc. Ive been gone awhile so i could be wrong


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's the company employing you that requests the work visa and the job must be something that can't be performed by a local. I think your prospects are very low and would she want the long hours for a very poor salary.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

son2785 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am an expat working for a multinational company, I am currently living in New Zealand, my next assignment will be in Manila, Philippines starting from February 2022. I am excited about moving to a new place and taking a new job. However my wife is a bit concerned about her new life in Manila. Apart from security and pollution issues, she is concerned about the possibility for her to find a good job in Manila. From my research, my wife will be given a dependent visa and with this type of visa she will not be able to work in the Philippines. From you guys' experience, is this difficult for a spouse to find a job and get a working visa in the Philippines, any good advices? My wife has more than 10 years experience in banking in Singapore, Vietnam and New Zealand (most of the time in the management role). Thanks a lot in advice for your feedback.


She'll might be able to get a banking job, maybe as a free agent, but she could apply for an SRRV.

I was hired to work for an Australian banking company but turned it down at the last minute, it's been over a year and I forgot the Bank name but it was located in BGC or Bonifacio Global City.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey son2785

I think she will find the wages at a bank to be very low for a week. I might be wrong but i had a friends a few years ago that was a filipino working at a bank and she didn't make much money. If she isn't a filipino I think her chances of getting a job in the Philippines is 0. 'also if a foreign company wants to hire a person they must give the local filipino the job first if they have the experience.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey son2785
> 
> I think she will find the wages at a bank to be very low for a week. I might be wrong but i had a friends a few years ago that was a filipino working at a bank and she didn't make much money. If she isn't a filipino I think her chances of getting a job in the Philippines is 0. 'also if a foreign company wants to hire a person they must give the local filipino the job first if they have the experience.
> 
> art


Good point, I was offered 60,000 pesos a month.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Good point, I was offered 60,000 pesos a month.


That's more money than most filipinos can dream of.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Mark,

WOW! 60,000 pesos is a lot of money to get in the Philippines. My therapist that treated my sciatic nerve problem when I was there and he had 15 years experience and only made $180 a week. That was 9 years ago. 

Who would pay $300 a week at a bank unless it was a manager????

Art


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What about wife getting transfer with current employer? Has she looked into this?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> WOW! 60,000 pesos is a lot of money to get in the Philippines. My therapist that treated my sciatic nerve problem when I was there and he had 15 years experience and only made $180 a week. That was 9 years ago.
> 
> ...


The job dealt with Quality Assurance.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> That's more money than most filipinos can dream of.


This offer was right before the lockdown but I live in Laguna and this job was located in GBC or Global Bonifacio City.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> WOW! 60,000 pesos is a lot of money to get in the Philippines. My therapist that treated my sciatic nerve problem when I was there and he had 15 years experience and only made $180 a week. That was 9 years ago.
> 
> ...


The young therapist treating my shoulder I know makes less than 20,000 pesos a month. She can make as much with a few private patients in the evenings.


----------

